# Your favorite corkscrew/puller



## balatonwine (Oct 10, 2017)

For years, my favorite way to remove a cork was with a cork puller I purchased in Napa, and which has traveled with me from CA to NV to CH (i.e. Switzerland) to HU (i.e. Hungary). 







Then my wife bought me a hand made walnut cork screw and I have to admit this has become my favorite cork puller.






What is your personal favorite tool to remove a cork?


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice looking tools there!

Over the years, I have bought or received as gifts many nice corkscrews. Primarily, they have been "standard" folding corkscrews, but with nice handles, etc. However, I don't like any of these better than a good (but cheap) waiter's corkscrew with the all-important hinged lever. My nice ones all lack this double lever. As most of us have likely experienced, this feature keeps the fulcrum of the lever firmly against the lip of the bottle, so there is no chance of the lever slipping off the neck. 

The picture below shows one with a wheeled foil cutter. I (slightly) prefer a little knife, but the lever is what I am trying to show:






A wire-helix worm is important, too. (Slight preference for Teflon coating>)


----------



## NorCal (Oct 10, 2017)

This double hinged, wood handle stAinless steel jobber.. Less than $8 delivered.


----------



## pgentile (Oct 10, 2017)

I use a double-hinged as well.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 10, 2017)

Of course, having said all that, as often as not I use the corkscrew on my Swiss Army knife!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Oct 10, 2017)

NorCal said:


> This double hinged, wood handle stAinless steel jobber.. Less than $8 delivered.



This is the same one I use.

I used to use a Vinomaster wine bottle opener which was nice, but sometimes it would drive a cork right down into the bottle. That got old quick and I went with the premium waiters corkscrew with the double hinged fulcrum. (as others have pointed out, the fulcrum is key!)

If something happens to it, I would without question replace it with another.


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 10, 2017)

I mostly have a bunch as decorations in the winery but do like and use the center (4th from the left) bell style out there or on the patio. In the house or when opening a lot of bottles I use the other style, don't know the name but it's quick and easy and even pulls the screw from the cork in one quick draw.
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice collection!



Kraffty said:


> In the house or when opening a lot of bottles I use the other style, don't know the name but it's quick and easy and even pulls the screw from the cork in one quick draw.



Although I think this is a brand name, usually people refer to that style as a _rabbit_.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Oct 10, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Although I think this is a brand name, usually people refer to that style as a _rabbit_.



Yes, this is what I was referring to as the Vinomaster. They are nice as it's drive and pull, then squeeze and pull to remove the cork, but as I said. On several occasions, when I was trying to drive it into the cork, it drove the cork into the bottle.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 10, 2017)

I like this one. Inexpensive, but it is my favorite.


----------



## Trick (Oct 10, 2017)

I still like double wing opener. It is much easier than the waiter's screw, even doesn't look very professional.


----------



## CabSauv (Oct 13, 2017)

I use the same one as Kraffty. But I have a cork puller and folding cork screw cork remover for backup.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 13, 2017)

I have this mounted in my winery...


----------



## GaDawg (Mar 9, 2018)

I use an electric one, not very elegant but it works.


----------



## cmsben61 (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Jal5 (Mar 13, 2018)

I use the rabbit type most of the time, simple and easy motion. When I use the levered waiter style one I always feel like I am fiddling around with it too much or tend to pierce the cork- I don't like that small particles in the bottle at all. 

Joe


----------



## Mdrew (Jun 22, 2018)

screw driver, or broken stick to push the cork into the bottle. That or "sabering." I like bicycles, Campagnolo 171 Euro wine opener anyone? https://www.campagnolo.com/BE/en/store/big_the_corkscrew
ooo, this looks fun too


----------



## wildhair (Jun 22, 2018)

This is the funniest one I've seen. - edited for G rated content -


----------



## balatonwine (Jun 23, 2018)

wildhair said:


> This is the funniest one I've seen.



Uhm.... Well.... Hmm.....

As the OP, and to nip any possible trend in the bud.... Let's keep it child friendly. For child like minds, like myself. Okay.


----------



## Zintrigue (Jun 23, 2018)

As a little girl, I had no idea what this was for:




But it was always in my kitchen, and I thought it was an Atlantean artifact (too much Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis for me.) Now I kinda wish I had one. I currently rock normal, single lever corkscrew with a tiny knife.



balatonwine said:


> Uhm.... Well.... Hmm.....
> 
> As the OP, and to nip any possible trend in the bud.... Let's keep it child friendly. For child like minds, like myself. Okay.


Gosh, I dunno what you mean. That child is simply taking a wee.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 23, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> Uhm.... Well.... Hmm.....
> 
> As the OP, and to nip any possible trend in the bud.... Let's keep it child friendly. For child like minds, like myself. Okay.




One could always search on "Happy Man corkscrew."

I do wish I could find a picture of @GreginND 's vintage pig corkscrew.


----------



## wildhair (Jun 23, 2018)

removed


----------



## balatonwine (Jun 24, 2018)

I can appreciate if one goes off topic because "it happens". And I can appreciate a bit of wicked humor. I sometimes do it.

But not nice at all to persist in hijacking a topic when asked to cease. Please let us stay on topic. Thanks in advance for your respecting my request.


----------



## wildhair (Jun 24, 2018)

My apologies - I missed your previous subtle request. Point taken. Unfortunately, I don't seem to be able to actually delete a post. So I did the next best thing.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 25, 2018)

wildhair said:


> My apologies - I missed your previous subtle request. Point taken. Unfortunately, I don't seem to be able to actually delete a post. So I did the next best thing.


Took care of it for ya.


----------

